# Could this be acid reflux?



## berniesgirl (Oct 22, 2007)

I'm pretty sure it's Acid reflux, I just want to see if anyone shares my symptoms.Excessive belching, lump in throat, bloating (i can't wear pants) and sometimes acid comes up with my belching (mainly after eating).I take prilosec OTC but that doesn't really seem to help. Thanks!


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi, it does sound like it to me... although I'm not sure if bloating is GERD or more of an IBS symptom.Do you also wake up feeling an acidic taste or does your throat feel a lil or a lot worse after just getting up in the morning? I do feel that you need to go to a dr and have it tested and diagnosed. Proper treatment is very important for it not to get worse (like mine has). I'm having an appt next week and I'm for now taking prilosec -- it kinda works but not 100% , either. So I'd really encourage you to go see a dr...Best,Cherrie


----------



## berniesgirl (Oct 22, 2007)

My MD just called and wrote an RX for Nexium and wants me to take pepcid AC. i do not have symptoms in the middle of the night and i normally wake up without pain. It's about 5 minutes after i get up the burping begins.A friend of mine suggested colonic hydrotherapy for my bloating and C. any advice on this? is it safe??


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi, I'm sorry I don't know whether colonic hyfrotherapy works or not cos I have D...I saw you posted this question on the C forum, too -- I'm sure you'll be able to get some good answers from either other Mods/experiecned members or other members who have C... Best of luck and keep us posted about how you're doing,Cherrie


----------



## Exploder (Nov 19, 2007)

I also have acid reflux and was taking an expensive medicine for it that cost $70.00 w/out insurance! And then called around for cheaper places with the medication and then a Walmart Pharmacist said that Prilosec OTC was pretty much the same thing, and it seems to help for the most part, but sometimes still sense a little bit of acid reflux.


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hiya, Glad that Prilosec works for you! While some are similar, they could still make an observable difference for different people. Prilosec and Protoxics, for example, can cause D and so someone with IBS-D may not want to use them. And Prilosec does not work very well for some people -- doesn't work at all for me, for example -- while it may work perfectly for others. Prevacid can cause either C or D, and one need to be cautious when first using it until one knows how it will affect the gut. Cherrie


----------

